# rear projection screen



## godd2 (Apr 27, 2009)

hello..i am currently looking into a rear projection option for our auditorium/theater. our stage is 55ft wide and around 20ft tall.

I would like something around 40ft wide and 15ft tall.

I found that rosebrand sells screen by the yard in length but only 110" tall. does anyone know of other companies that sell material this way but would have a taller option?

thanx


----------



## godd2 (Apr 27, 2009)

*using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

i have read some other post about rear projection but i have some questions.

If i had a large screen, like 40ft wide, how could i use 2 or 3 projector to cover it. What i mean is there a way to assign certain parts of the image to each projector to have a huge projection?


----------



## soundman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

Yes, what you are trying to do is called a collage. I know some media servers are able to combine projectors for a larger image Try looking at the Axon or the DL2 for more info. What type of system set up are you going to be using? I would think there are other ways to do this for static images.


----------



## godd2 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

I honestly dont know what type of system i will be using at this point. I am just trying to workout the possibilities...but in general i would just use some simple lcd projectors and a laptop. most of the time it would be powerpoints but for theater productions maybe a simple repeating video of landscapes or something...

any advise or ideas would be welcome


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

godd2, you're going to need at least one more piece of hardware. See the glossary entry http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/12620-edge-blending.html, created just for you. If not a media server, some switchers have built-in edge blending, as well as specialized presentation systems such as Folsom Research and Vista Systems.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

Dataton

Watchout is the system you'd be interested in using. It is pricey, however. But it does do cues, fades, and does everything you are looking at doing.


----------



## Footer (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosco makes an RP screen that comes in 4' rolls that you tape together with special tape. It actually looks really good if properly put together. 

I would however look at what you are going to be shooting at this screen. You either want to stay in a 16:9 aspect or a 4:3 aspect. Otherwise, to fill your screen you are going to need multiple projectors and edge blending hardware.


----------



## godd2 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

this may be more than i want to do..i may just need to reduce the size of the screen i want...

what we will be doing is pretty simple powerpoint or video (like graduations), is there simpler, cheaper programs than the watchout type?


----------



## jongaduet (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*


godd2 said:


> i have read some other post about rear projection but i have some questions.
> 
> If i had a large screen, like 40ft wide, how could i use 2 or 3 projector to cover it. What i mean is there a way to assign certain parts of the image to each projector to have a huge projection?



Why are you wanting to use 2 or 3 projectors? One projector with sufficient lumens for your environment and the proper lens should cover it. Edge blending would surely give you a more impressive presentation, but with a serious investment in equipment attached.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2009)

From the glossary entry: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/9221-ratio-projection-image.html:

> A special multi-projector format, known as "one over two" using two images side-by-side with one in the center, and results in stage friendly screen proportions of 8'x24', 10'x30', 12'x36', 16'x48'. ... Often a screen is chosen that matches the desired width, and the top is masked down with a valence and/or the bottom is masked up with a skirt. The image may also be cropped and sized in the content creation stage, and "edge blending" techniques may be employed to allow seamless images across multiple projectors./QUOTE]
> Particularly if you do not have a fly system, you may be able to find a used Fast-Fold style screen in "one over two" format for purchase or rental from an A/V house. If buying used is an option (some schools and institutions won't allow it), check with CB member Oldschool if you are interested in a Fast-Fold style screen.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 28, 2009)

godd2 said:


> hello..i am currently looking into a rear projection option for our auditorium/theater. our stage is 55ft wide and around 20ft tall.
> 
> I would like something around 40ft wide and 15ft tall.
> 
> ...



I would imagine that a company like RoseBrand would happily make you a screen at whatever dimensions that you specify. If not them, I am sure that someone does. A quick phone call will let you know.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 29, 2009)

When I needed a large and unique sized RP, I went with the stretch fabric from Dazian. The manufactured size is 112" with a 40% stretch, it falls at just short of 14'. It's a little shorter than you specified, but you can get it without seams. At full stretch, you will have a more apparent hot spot from your projectors, so you need to be careful about the placement of the projectors. I am not saying that this is better than actual RP screen material, just an option. 
What are you planning on projecting on the screen? What is your viewing angle? Those are things for you to consider as well.


----------



## museav (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: using 2 or 3 projectors rear*

Some projectors also have integrated edge blending processing, but not your typical LCD projector. In fact your typical LCD projector may have limited geometry correction that also makes edge blending difficult.

Dataton WATCHOUT is a great product, the building where I have a 10 display system for the Lobby just opened up two weeks ago (you can see it about a minute into the video at the bottom of this page, Ledger-Enquirer.com | 04/16/2009 | Aflac technology center opens, I was the AV consultant for this new $41 million dollar building that will house Aflac's IT department). But not only is WATCHOUT not inexpensive itself, it also requires one editing/processing PC and a dedicated PC for each display, their are 11 PCs for the 10 display system referenced. You are also somewhat on your own for setup and support unless you use the computers they offer that they know are compatible.

Is the goal to always be displaying an image across three projectors or might you potentially be displaying multiple images? A Matrox TripleHead2Go box might allow you to simply spread the video across three projectors, however it is not going to edge blend, it is really intended for three monitors.

And issue that is relevant to just about any similar application is what you are planning to show. It sounds like you would have a single PC as a source, but three projectors is going to be likely be a 12:3 format with 3072x768 or similar resolution. What are you going to use to generate a high resolution, 12:3 format image?


----------



## museav (Apr 29, 2009)

Can we step back and first discuss the application? What is the screen for? How do you plan to use it? How deep is the stage to where the screen would be? Do you have a location, power and cabling for a projector or other display device? Do you plan on setting up the screen, flying it or would a permanent electric screen be better (or some combination such as a flown electric screen)?

For general use the screen size is usually dictated by the audience area, especially the distance to the closest and most distant viewers, and by the media and content being displayed, not by the proscenium size. The stage depth is also going to likely be a factor as the distance the projector can be from the screen will affect what leans is required and how large an image is possible.

40'x15' is an 8:3 or 2.67:1 format, which does suggest side-by-side video. If you were thinking a single projector it would have to produce a 40'x30' image for a 4:3 projector, a 40'x25' image for a 16:10 projector or a 40'x22.5' image for a 16:9 projector. I'd also think about the 15' high screen in a 20' high space, if possible I often like to keep the bottom of the screen in auditoria a bit higher so that someone can stand or cross in front of it without interfering with the viewing.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 1, 2009)

godd2, I have merged both of your current threads so that some of the members may be able to better help you. Some of your requirements were posted in one thread while others in the other one. 

In summary, what it looks like you originally wanted was to have a screen approximately the size of your proscenium and what type of projection system that you would need to make this happen. But, it seems that you don't really need that large of a screen when you said this:

> this may be more than i want to do..i may just need to reduce the size of the screen i want...
> 
> what we will be doing is pretty simple powerpoint or video (like graduations)



I hope that we can continue to help you in this matter. Please clarify if you are still looking for options on a wider screen or if you want to go with a standard format.


----------



## LarryMcCully (May 17, 2009)

Hi newby, Greetings from Australia, i may have the answer for you. ProPresenter Church Presentation Software and scroll down till you see provideosync. In there is a awesome facility to do grids, tiles and link vids either in one screen or multible screns. It is all handled from the workstation (laptop or desktop) or you can split remote screens using multible projectors. Then go to Projection Calculator Classic - Throw Distance and Screen Size you will be able to get a good idea of what you want to do your application.


----------

